# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps To define Customer and Supplier globally or individually

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor vijay* 

Do we need to define Customer and Supplier for each operating unit or we need to define globally? if globally means how?

----------


## manojmarada

hai ,
as u know the header information for the customers and suppliers is shared by all the operting units,u need to setup separate sites under those operating units.that resolves the global customer and suppliers.
ii hope u got it,
let me know the queries if any ,
with regards,
manojmarada

----------

